# Acer Nitro 5 i5-10300H undervolt causing framedrop



## W0ngH4x0r (Jun 9, 2022)

Hello TPU Forums, I'm glad to find this forums with tons of helpful contents for me to learn how to undervolt my gaming laptop. However, I found out that my laptop is way more unstable than before undervolting, which it will having a drastically FPS drop while I'm running Apex Legends, which from 140 FPS average to 20-30 FPS for few seconds, and back to normal... And it is way too often happening that it actually ruins the gameplay session. I did revert everything back to normal and use the old method which changing the Power Option from Windows and Set "Maximum Processor State " to 99% and balanced mode, but this method won't run games smoothly and constant lag while heavy use. I believe that I must be doing something wrong.  

I am currently on -120mV Core and -60Mv Cache with highest ICCMax value.
And Speed Shift EEP is set to 0.
I have not yet modify any TPL settings except for PL4 set to 0. I've also tried the max value 1023 and it didn't change anything as well.

Below are the pictures of my settings and attached with the logfiles while i was running Apex Legends game for a test.


----------



## Worthis (Jun 9, 2022)

setting max processor state to 99% disables your turbo boost which makes your cpu run cooler but way slower so i'd advice u to not do that , also having ticked high perfomance power plan + speed shift epp can cause trouble so its best to tick only one of them .The fps drop could be due to a background process or cpu reaching 95+ degrees, have u tried the usual stuff of replacing thermal paste / cleaning ur laptop/using a cooling pad / setting  the fans to run at higher speeds in order to maintain lower temps?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 9, 2022)

W0ngH4x0r said:


> Set "Maximum Processor State " to 99%


Do not do that. If you want to disable turbo boost, check that box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Instead of that, to slow your CPU down a little, lower the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window or lower the Turbo Ratio Limits in the FIVR window.

Your CPU is too hot. Improve the cooling or run it slower. Clear the BD PROCHOT check box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. This can cause severe throttling. 

If your laptop is not stable then reduce the undervolt to -50 mV for core and cache. A 10300H cannot be undervolted as much as previous Gen CPUs could.


----------



## W0ngH4x0r (Jun 29, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your CPU is too hot. Improve the cooling


Hi unclewebb, thank you for helping me out. I am starting to understand how to control the CPU speed, as well as finding the correct undervolt value which is stable for my laptop. Unfortunately, I am still hitting Max 100 °C which is boiling hot. Do you have some advise or tips how to improve my laptop cooling. I wanted to try and open my laptop for cleaning as well as repasting thermal paste, but I don't know how to do it correctly and I am afraid of breaking something else by accidentally. Should I pay someone else for $50 to clean up and repaste my laptop or is it safe enough to do it myself?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 29, 2022)

W0ngH4x0r said:


> Should I pay someone else for $50 to clean up and repaste my laptop


I am the kind of person that does not trust anyone working on my computer. Cleaning out a laptop is normal maintenance. Do a search for a YouTube video that shows how to do this on your laptop model. If you do not feel comfortable fixing your laptop then you will need to bring it in for service and hope that they do a good job and use some good paste that lasts for more than a week or two.



W0ngH4x0r said:


> I am still hitting Max 100 °C


Intel's 10th Gen mobile CPUs run hot and many laptops have poor cooling issues. That is why I prefer using my desktop computer. Modern laptops are not for me.


----------

